

When good browsers go bad -- and they all do - rogercosseboom
http://www.computerworld.com/action/article.do?command=viewArticleBasic&articleId=9127875

======
CalmQuiet
Interesting discussion, going beyond "browser bad behavior" - particularly
noting the data about HUGE percentage of sites lagging behind in their W3C
compliance.

This is an article worth forwarding to our slow-to-comply developer/designer
friends.

